# Continuing my one piece barrel slimline adventure



## NGLJ (May 15, 2022)

A few years ago a friend gave me a very "small" log but did not say what it was. It got "stored" in the corner of my shop and I recently re-discovered it, of course looking for something else . By now it was well and truly dry! I proceeded to cut into thin (¼") slices. I did say it was small but there was enough material to make a pen by layering the slices and inserting veneer. However, it got me wondering about what it was and suddenly I remembered that the bark peeled off and left a red coloration underneath. Then the light bulb went off - it is Arbutus (Madrone) which is easily found locally here in British Columbia. Also, a good woodworking friend gave me some oak wine barrel staves. I was quite brittle and a chunk came out while turning but it sure smelled good . So I will be making another one with more care. More thin CA was the cry! Both are attached.


----------



## mark james (May 15, 2022)

Mystery solved!  Very nice.


----------



## TDahl (May 17, 2022)

Very nice sleek design.


----------

